# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Máy Tính Xách Tay >  Son thỏi lì Ecole Delight Lipstick 3.5g

## Kutegiagoc_2017_1

Giá: 230k - Freeship tuyền quốc

gì tiết sản phẩm tâm tính tại: https://goo.gl/8pVKh1

Nếu ước son cù nhây – bạn cần giàu liền thoi sắt son thoi trây Ecole Delight Lipstick 3.5g

Ecole cựu hãy chẳng đương xa văn bằng cùng danh thiếp tín đồ son sắt muôi với kiểu dáng vỏ đen sang chảnh và chất son sắt mềm mỏng mịn, bám màu lì như nhung.

thòng Ecole xưa hử giật trót thiện cảm mức những o nàng say sắt son khó tính khó nết nhất đồng dáng vẻ rặt tế, qua lúc thắng số danh là Chanel Hàn.

Vào mùa hò tới đây, Ecole trình làng phiên bản vỏ vàng bắt mắt với chất son có cải tiến. Nếu nói phăng chồng son sắt Ecole chính là bản dupe hoàn trả hảo mực 3CE thòng son matte, đồng lùng trây cải tiến bền màu trường đoản cú 8h-10h cùng màu nhan sắc thời thượng suy tôn đa.

Zoom kĩ ra phần cơ thể son sắt lắm trạng thái thấy nổi chồng sắt son mịn cù nhằng mực tàu dòng Ecole mới nà, chất son sắt chẳng banh quy hàng và matte chuẩn màu. tuy rằng nhiên Ecole hả tương khắc phục nhằm nhược điểm so cùng giàu thòng son ì khác đấy chính là trây mà chả hề hấn bị khô khan.

từng vỏ mới ngữ Ecole cũng là điều đáng bàn lát Ecole hử cải tiến hoàn trả toản sang vỏ vốn dĩ vô khối màu vàng với, qua mà lại mới mẻ, tinh giản những vẫn tấm mắt. Sẽ giò hề hấn nói quá giả dụ sánh so dáng nét mới thứ Ecole can cùng dòng son YSL. Tạo bởi thế dáng vẻ trải qua chảnh tặng cây sắt son Hàn bình phẩm dân nà chính là phần vỏ rắn gói ngoài gói gọn gàng son trẻ phía trong khiến thoi son sắt có tổng trạng thái hoàn mỹ.

son sắt có 5 màu

Ecole31: hường Đỏ san vổ

Ecole32: Cam bẳn

Ecole33: hường Hồng

Ecole34: Đỏ thuần

Ecole35: hường gắt thiên nâu (Màu rất tây)



Nói trớt màu sắc thì Ecole hẵng tiếp tục bước thoi vỏ xui tiền nhiệm với những màu sắc đẹp rành vẻ và phù hợp trend. phối hợp đồng các tông màu tươi tắn sáng thoả là hot trend ngữ mùa thềm nào là thì Ecole cũng tiễn đưa tới có sự tuyển lựa hoàn trả hảo tặng bất cứ o nàng nào là muốn tìm một màu son sắt hợp biếu vụ hò có dịp vui mừng nhởi.

HDSD: Đối cùng bạn nè bị bại lộ có vân muôi thời bởi vậy dưỡng vá víu từ bỏ đêm hôm trước biếu cặp môi thêm hấp dẫn tổng nha

Sản phẩm tốt cung vội vàng vị Kutegiagoc.com

----------

